# Radio Interview



## Silverbear (13/10/14)

Doing Radio Interview now 17:50 on YFM, if interested listen in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Am listening now. 99.2 fm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (13/10/14)

Hopefully you will do the same on Rock Mauritius Radio too. http://rockmauritiusradio.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

@Silverbear , well done
Good interview!

I like how you spoke about the community of vapers. 

Well done Wayne!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (13/10/14)

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hopefully you will do the same on Rock Mauritius Radio too. http://rockmauritiusradio.com/


Happy to do that if you have the need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (13/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Silverbear , well done
> Good interview!
> 
> I like how you spoke about the community of vapers.
> ...


Thank you Silver, a first for me. need to work on my pitch a bit and get more info in.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/10/14)

Silverbear said:


> Doing Radio Interview now 17:50 on YFM, if interested listen in.



Short notice, but I managed to catch it midway via TuneIn.

Good point reiterating the 'respect' aspects of vaping in someone elses space on one hand & also not being happy to be associated with stinkies/ smokers on the other and doomed to sharing their spaces.


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

I missed it by 1h, bummer.


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

johan said:


> I missed it by 1h, bummer.



damn, missed it too. perhaps someone has a copy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/14)

Also missed, any way we can get a recording..


----------



## Silverbear (13/10/14)

johan said:


> I missed it by 1h, bummer.



Yea, sorry to all, but I got short notice requesting me to take the interview, and was only able to access forum to announce minutes before interview. Would love to have given more notice to the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Silverbear said:


> Thank you Silver, a first for me. need to work on my pitch a bit and get more info in.



Dont worry, you came across very well and very natural
And you had the interviewers laighing a few times which is a good sign

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/14)

Dang, totally missed out... a recording would be awesome, @Silverbear do you think you can chat with them for a recording for us to post on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/10/14)

I missed it!  Still no copy? sigh


----------



## Silverbear (14/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Dang, totally missed out... a recording would be awesome, @Silverbear do you think you can chat with them for a recording for us to post on the forum?



I will give them a call and see if they can provide me with a recording of the interview, unfortunately the option was not discussed at the time.

The interview was very short, much shorter than I expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

Their website appears to have recordings of interviews but it says "coming soon"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (14/10/14)

please let us know when its available for download


----------

